# Off food and not herself



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys really worried about Bo!!

Been off her food since Sunday not really eaten much and just doesn't seem herself!!

What should i do??

Someone said it might be her coming into season?!?!?! She is 8 months?!?!

John


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just before Lola went into season she became a bit depressed almost, went off her food, wanted cuddles all the time and looked a bit swollen down below. It was a few weeks later before we noticed any bleeding though. Hope that is all it is x


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah that it just really lazy, when at home! when out she is bouncing about as normal.... i figured it was due to not eating and not having much energy!! if she is still the same after tomorrow i might take her the vet


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is she drinking? vomiting? Is she pooing as normal?
If she is relatively normal other than her drop in appetite I wouldn't worry too much and ride it out but if she starts being sick and/ or acting very depressed then I would get her to a vet.


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Not drinking as much as normal, dry nose, had a very small amount of diarrhea a few days ago, but yesterday and today normal poo! no vomiting !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is she jsut lazy or kind of lethargic? can she be enticed with a treat?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon..


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Well i lost internet connection so couldn't reply, after the last message she was sick so called the vet made an appointment then ripped me off for £70, so he said she was 1.5 degrees over the temp she should be and might have an infection so gave us some pills, seems a little better today.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad to hear she is a little better.


----------

